# 8ms Vs 2ms response time monitor



## HookeyStreet (Sep 15, 2006)

Ok, I was having a bit of a dispute/discussion with someone on another forum about lcd/tft monitor response times.  He claimed that 8ms monitors were terrible for games because of 'ghosting' but I said 8ms was more than fine for gaming and my 8ms 17" monitor has no noticable ghosting on games at all (CSS was the game he claimed had bad ghosting on a 8ms)  He then went on to say that 2ms compared to 8ms is vastly superior, would you say this claim is true as I havent had much experience with 2ms response time monitors?


----------



## Judas (Sep 15, 2006)

well mine has a  16 ms response time  it seems fine to me dont see any ghosting


----------



## Dippyskoodlez (Sep 15, 2006)

Anything below 12ms is ok for games, I play UT, MOHAA, NFSMW, rts, WOW on my 8ms 1600x1200 samsung 204B and do not notice any ghosting.

8ms and below is where you wont see any ghosting at all. 2ms monitors use a different method of measuring response time (often plain black and white, I believe) making their "classic" time about 5ms. tell him that and he'll be freaking out


----------



## gR3iF (Sep 15, 2006)

i have a samsung syncmaster 930bf (4ms) and iam playing css on a pretty high level
in camporasion to a "normal" monitor i can say that there are situations where monitors are better in colors but in response time there is no difference


----------



## Judas (Sep 15, 2006)

Dippyskoodlez said:


> Anything below 12ms is ok for games, I play UT, MOHAA, NFSMW, rts, WOW on my 8ms 1600x1200 samsung 204B and do not notice any ghosting.
> 
> 8ms and below is where you wont see any ghosting at all. 2ms monitors use a different method of measuring response time (often plain black and white, I believe) making their "classic" time about 5ms. tell him that and he'll be freaking out



nice monitor you have samsung 20" wide screen   ... maybe one of these days ill have one too. I think he would fall of his chair and die if he saw what i was using for  games..


----------



## xman2007 (Sep 15, 2006)

i have a 17" mag d700 crt max res 1280x1024 @ 85hz not too sure how old it is but it has one of those powersaving stickers on it reading 

"reduced electro magnetic fields automatic display power down TCO 1992!!!!

i really need a new 1 lol i punched it the other day and my hand went through the side of it, so now its got "go faster stripes" where i duck taped it back up


----------



## Pinchy (Sep 15, 2006)

lol i got a 16ms monitor and i got no ghosting in games, no ghosting while watching tv


----------



## Judas (Sep 15, 2006)

Pinchy said:


> lol i got a 16ms monitor and i got no ghosting in games, no ghosting while watching tv



yurs is nearly the same as mine,only you have the 19" version


----------



## pt (Sep 15, 2006)

i have a 8ms too, and i see no ghosting, it works fine


----------



## Pinchy (Sep 15, 2006)

Yeah, i dont get what all the craze is about...i bought this 19" LCD about 2 years ago (got it for $450 AUD with a tv tuner box...love ebay ), and at first i got scared that it would ghost and shadow in games....but there is no problems with it whatsoever


----------



## stealthfighter (Sep 15, 2006)

My main concern with LCD's is dead pixels. I'm very picky about that.


----------



## i_am_mustang_man (Sep 15, 2006)

i think that anything under 12ms is decent, <8ms is ideal for discerning ideas



Dippyskoodlez said:


> Anything below 12ms is ok for games, I play UT, MOHAA, NFSMW, rts, WOW on my 8ms 1600x1200 samsung 204B and do not notice any ghosting.



also
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16824001226

it's 5ms

at least it should be, mine is, and i therefor can't really say anything about that

however, my old emac monitor (15" LCD FTW!) and that was 16ms, and i never noticed ghosting on that either, and i have wicked good eyes

so idk

but that guy on the other forum is wrong, imo, and just trying to justify spending extra money prolly


----------



## magibeg (Sep 15, 2006)

Mine has 8ms response with no ghosting at all. My friend specifically came over to my house one day to prove that his crt was better because mine would ghost. Try as he might from every possible game and application we couldn't get any hint of ghosting at all. 8ms simply isn't very much time at all . I could maybe see some ghosting happening with like 16ms or 20ms time


----------



## g12rxz (Sep 15, 2006)

I got a 4ms 19 inch widescreen here, no ghosting whatsoever.... one thing though is that its a 4ms gtg not color, which is probably between 8-12ms.  I'm happy though, even though it is an lcd ( i like the look of crts) its worked out great for everything from photoshop to gaming.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Sep 15, 2006)

Dippyskoodlez said:


> Anything below 12ms is ok for games, I play UT, MOHAA, NFSMW, rts, WOW on my 8ms 1600x1200 samsung 204B and do not notice any ghosting.
> 
> 8ms and below is where you wont see any ghosting at all. 2ms monitors use a different method of measuring response time (often plain black and white, I believe) making their "classic" time about 5ms. tell him that and he'll be freaking out



LMAO thanx for the info m8   I will hit him with that one


----------



## Pinchy (Sep 16, 2006)

stealthfighter said:


> My main concern with LCD's is dead pixels. I'm very picky about that.


lol ive had 2 LCD's for about 2 years now...no dead pixels in either 




magibeg said:


> I could maybe see some ghosting happening with like 16ms or 20ms time



not sure about 20ms, but 16 has no ghosting at all. i really dont see how 8 can have ghosting


----------



## Dippyskoodlez (Sep 16, 2006)

Pinchy said:


> lol ive had 2 LCD's for about 2 years now...no dead pixels in either
> 
> 
> 
> ...



time can cause dead pixels, but usually the main problem is out of the box.. dead pixels..

I cant stand em either.. and I'm glad mine has 0


----------



## Pinchy (Sep 16, 2006)

yeah, but when they are out of the box, u can get the whole LCD refunded cant you (for up to like 30 days), and most lcd's come with a 3 year warranty


----------



## jocksteeluk (Sep 16, 2006)

ill be sticking to my good ole 21 inch crt untill the new format of lcd is released


----------



## Dippyskoodlez (Sep 16, 2006)

jocksteeluk said:


> ill be sticking to my good ole 21 inch crt untill the new format of lcd is released



why's that?  

I used to be a CRT fan, but sheesh... i love my lcd....


----------



## stealthfighter (Sep 16, 2006)

If I could get LCD I would. 16ms or below, no dead pixels, and as long as it's 13" or 15" or 17" at the biggest I'm good.


----------



## Pinchy (Sep 16, 2006)

what do you mean 'if you could'?


----------



## Frick (Sep 16, 2006)

jocksteeluk said:


> ill be sticking to my good ole 21 inch crt untill the new format of lcd is released



Smart man. My lcd is really nice, but the colours just aren't as good as on my old, dying Syncmaster 700b. No ghosting on the lcd, but movies tend to be grainy. As with all lcd's below $500.:shadedshu  But I'm picky when it comes to colours.


----------



## Dippyskoodlez (Sep 16, 2006)

Frick said:


> Smart man. My lcd is really nice, but the colours just aren't as good as on my old, dying Syncmaster 700b. No ghosting on the lcd, but movies tend to be grainy. As with all lcd's below $500.:shadedshu  But I'm picky when it comes to colours.



Mess with brightness and color settings.. you can fine tune them to be very helpful..

My 204B has a button to use presets  

The movie actually makes movies look a bit better, fullscreen... color wise


----------



## stealthfighter (Sep 16, 2006)

Pinchy said:


> what do you mean 'if you could'?



I don't have moneyu and I don't make money, I'm 14


----------



## Pinchy (Sep 16, 2006)

ohh lol, i thought there was like something else...my bad


----------



## Frick (Sep 17, 2006)

Dippyskoodlez said:


> Mess with brightness and color settings.. you can fine tune them to be very helpful..
> 
> My 204B has a button to use presets
> 
> The movie actually makes movies look a bit better, fullscreen... color wise



Yeah, that helps a lot. But I'm a dark sci-fi fan so I watch lot of dark movies and I havent seen  an lcd I can afford that have PERFECT black. Sure, the black on my screen is BLACK, but it's bright black, not BLACK-BLACK. Also, I've found that many monitors have problems with displaying different kinds of blacks correctly. Maybe not the $11000000-ones.. But who can afford those?


----------



## ARTOSOFT (Sep 17, 2006)

25mS, Sharp 16" 1280x1024.  Buy it 3 years ago and still solid.

Awaiting for Samsung 205BW Wide Screen 1680x1050 price to drop  .  Maybe next year?

Regards,
Arto.


----------



## Pinchy (Sep 17, 2006)

do you get shadowing on 25ms?


----------



## Dippyskoodlez (Sep 17, 2006)

Frick said:


> Yeah, that helps a lot. But I'm a dark sci-fi fan so I watch lot of dark movies and I havent seen  an lcd I can afford that have PERFECT black. Sure, the black on my screen is BLACK, but it's bright black, not BLACK-BLACK. Also, I've found that many monitors have problems with displaying different kinds of blacks correctly. Maybe not the $11000000-ones.. But who can afford those?



Black enough for me.. I can't tell any difference.. Besides, I use #000000 for black these days anyways


----------

